# My DAK is shooting low...HELP!!!



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have talked with the Sig Customer Service and I asked about replacing just the rear sight. They told me that I was lining the sights up wrong. They told me to cover the target and not to cut the center of the target. I did it their way and no change. My brother was there and watched me do it.

It has a #6 front sight and #8 rear sight. What am I doing wrong and should I look at changing the sights?

I would like some feed back on this.

Thanks,
Coolram04


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

You can try shooting heavier bullets as that will bring point of impact up, how low is it shooting now? If it is shooting to incredibly low like a foot or so you can change front sight height and that will get you closer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree. I would try heavier bullets, and maybe do some up close shooting off of a rest, to make sure there isn't a consistent flaw in shooting technique.

I had this problem with my first Kahr, a PM-9, and I was sure that the sights were off. Turned out that it shot to POA with 147 grain ammo, and when I took some of the variables out, by bench shooting up close (5 yards), I found some glitches in my trigger 'press.'


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How much experience do you have, shooting pistols?
If you are relatively inexperienced, the problem you report may be caused by improper shooting technique.
The effect is called "jerking the trigger." It sends hits downward, or downward and to the left (assuming you're right-handed).
More often than not, pistols leave the factory properly regulated for the standard cartridge. Use of a non-standard cartridge (with a heavier or lighter bullet) has very little effect at the usual short pistol distances.
With apologies, most problems like the one you report are the result of shooter error, not something that's wrong with the gun.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The previous poster mkes a great point. When I was a rookie I consitantly shot low. With every gun. Man I was mad I had such messed up eyes.

I did not let it get me down I kept shooting and tried to compensate for my "bad eyes" I am not sure how getting older improved my eyes but now I can shoot a pretty ragged hole right where I aim ......with most guns I use. 

I have also gotten a better and more solid and consistant stance. My grip adjusted it self (with the help of a vetren shooter) to a better more solid grip and I use only my trigger finger pad (tip) and the muscles of my finger as opposed to mucles in my hand to pull the trigger. I am so glad my eyes improved.

RCG


----------

